# GLOS Show



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2017)

The Greater Lansing (MI) Orchid Society's Show is February 25 - 26. More information here: http://greaterlansingorchidsociety.com/GLOS_Show.html


----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish I could attend, but I suspect Feb. isn't a good time
to fly into Lansing. I'd love to meet Rob and you Dot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2017)

Actually, this year might be an exception. We are about to go into a heat wave (50s 60s the next few days), and it looks like it will be in the 40s during the show weekend. Of course, this is Michigan, and things change hour-to-hour!

But if you decide to come, Angela, please stay with me. I'd love to meet you and chat!


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2017)

Can we send out post cards together???? ;>) Just looked
at our appt. calendar and we have a wedding that weekend. Damn I hate weddings and funerals and getting
dressed up.


----------



## JAB (Feb 17, 2017)

Where has Rob been?


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 17, 2017)

All over the place... It is busy season for me, I travel every weekend.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2017)

abax said:


> Can we send out post cards together???? ;>) Just looked
> at our appt. calendar and we have a wedding that weekend. Damn I hate weddings and funerals and getting
> dressed up.



Another way we are sisters!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, as I said, Michigan's weather changes very frequently. Friday is supposed to be in the 50s. Saturday and Sunday, in the low 30s. I suppose by the time the show is here, we'll have an ice storm or a blizzard...


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2017)

Are there usually quite a few Phrags. at the show for sale?

I hope the weather is at least not forbidding for the show. It's
terribly disappointing to set up for a show and then the weather
keeps potential customers at home. I've experienced that at
nursery shows in Ohio and Chicago. Yes, tree nurseries have
shows too for people in the trade. It's a real let down when
very few buyers show up. :>(


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2017)

And even worse when vendors can't make it because of the weather. That has happened.

There will likely be Phrags at Natt's & Possibly Sam Tsui's, but mostly at Littlefrog Farm (Rob Halgren) and Alex Challis' tables. Alex is Icepengwyn.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2017)

Good luck! Way back the southern tier orchid society was going to have a late march show at the oakdale mall. A blizzard was predicted and the show canceled. Problem was, next day when the show would have started not a snowflake in the air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Feb 24, 2017)

Wish I could have gone, I feel like Michigan is so "close" to me but it looks like I would have to drive through Canada to reach it! (I am just East of Syracuse). It was 70+ degrees here today!! I am in garden zone 5 this is insane! Have fun at the show take pix.


----------

